# "Rebuilding" a LGB porter



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello everyone, I recently aquired some LGB porter parts and had a couple questions about bashing it. Right now I have the boiler and cab, and just ordered the smokestack. I'm thinking about using a playmobil motor block, do you think it look good with a porter? If not, what would be a better motor block to consider? Thanks for any and all help guys, I'll try to post pictures as I get more and more done. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Elcamo;

The LGB Stainz block would probably work as well, or any of the 0-4-0 LGB Toy Train steamer blocks. The bunker from the Aristo Craft 0-4-0 can be married to the LGB Porter with just a little effort. Adds interest to the locomotive. I made a rear headlamp for mine by filing down an LGB bumper block lamp.



















Thought I had some clearer views of my Porter, but I think these will give you the idea.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

That's a very nice looking porter, I definitely need to try the lamp idea. The bunker from the 0-4-0 looks really good on there, I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for a good deal on one of the 0-4-0's or at least some parts for it. I'd use the stainz block, but I'm going to try and use a cheaper block first. (Worst thing that happens is I re-use it on another project)


----------

